# Nur Spec 2



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

After the GTROC day out yesterday,

myself and Trev, took our GT-Rs over to bluewater, where there where a few cars getting together (in the end about 200)

reversed into a parking bay, and was back to back with another R34 ive not seen around these parts

turns out to be a Nurspec 2 (the one sold by SVA imports recently):bowdown1:

was great talking to the owner, & it had these wings on 

which i found out are by Origin in Japan

never seen another R34 GT-R with these on, almost look R35 ish

(These are Trev's pics)


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

super nice car! i liked the wings on it i must admit


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Deffo r35 inspired. Did they actully fit in with the rest of the cars' styling/lines? Full pic would be nice. 
Would like to see some better/different designs for r33 wings rather than various Border copies. Same old parts all the time.

+Can't believe you took your new 34 to a bluewater meet!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

They are Do Luck, Andy Barnes had them on his 34.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hodgie said:


> They are Do Luck, Andy Barnes had them on his 34.


fair enough, the look pretty similar if not the same as Origin ones

didnt think to look at Do luck 

was a good night

seems like a few pics over on the other skyline forum


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks nice and definitely do-luck items

Weka on here has some on his BB R34. Very rare!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They sold the car then! It was there for ages, nice looking one.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Anybody got a price on these, and availability?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> They sold the car then! It was there for ages, nice looking one.


yeah its a clean one

think it was up for £40k

making about 500ish

big blitz FMIC, Apexi hard pipes, apexi type muffler, CE28s, Apexi intakes, Nismo 320 clocks couple of other bits from what i could see

very decent owner


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*r34*

ive seen this one about quite alot and its a lovely lovely example...as stated was for sale for a bloody long time at sva


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

his based in Kent, Tonbridge Wells way


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

another bluewater meet on the 26th


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice video. Will have to get down there next time. 

Bluewater Jap Meet - 29/01/11 on Vimeo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Initial P! said:


> Very nice video. Will have to get down there next time.
> 
> Bluewater Jap Meet - 29/01/11 on Vimeo


lol was just about to post that:chuckle:

yeah im up for that


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

I have those wings on my r34, they're do luck alright. Hard to keep clean


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

will start a new thread for it soon then!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

matty32 said:


> lol was just about to post that:chuckle:
> 
> yeah im up for that


Tunnel run in March also. Things are beginning to get interesting again!:squintdan
Just need the early morning breakfast club runs to kick off too
Get that thread going!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not interested in tunnel runs

but parking up for a coffee is ok

34 back up at Newera now anyway


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Not interested in tunnel runs
> 
> but parking up for a coffee is ok
> 
> 34 back up at Newera now anyway



Parking up for a coffee sounds good.

Whens the 34 going to make its next outing?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

andyc said:


> Parking up for a coffee sounds good.
> 
> Whens the 34 going to make its next outing?


Not for a while yet

can meet up , you can bring the 33:chuckle:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

really nice video.


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

lovin those wings


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good video.. That Nur is very nice and amongst my fave cars of the meet alongside Seans EJ2 Civic..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just managed to find a picture of Sean's EJ2 Civic.. Looks fantastic and my pick of the cars that were there at the Bluewater meet..










Picture courtesy of AJ of 6TWO1.


----------

